# sig and logo i made



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

a request on another forum









logo i made for a clan


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice sig, i like the colors.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that a Dragon?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's some supposedly a demon. 

lol


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The banner is pretty nice. I like the text a lot. Overall it's just a really nice piece. You're a star!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good. I like them both a lot.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Composure said:


> It's some supposedly a demon.
> 
> lol


Oh, well I know your works good, but I just can't make out that image.


----------

